# AMH results & egg sharing



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, I just wondered if anyone can help. I've had my AMH results back and they are really high  - 78.4 pmol/l so I'm at serious risk of ohss even on the lowest dose of stimms. Did anyone else have similar results and were you still ok to egg share? 
The clinic are going to call me back tomorrow to tell me if I can still go ahead, I really hope so  
Thanks xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi yes mine was 59 and a high AMH is no problem for egg sharing - it's only when it's low they worry!  Good luck x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Minkey, thanks for your reply, I think the nurse was worried about OHSS & the cycle being cancelled before EC so she wanted to run it past the consultant to see if ok to go ahead & how. Can I ask what dose you were put on and how many eggs you got? Thanks so much xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya Honey Monster,

I was on 150 Gonal F which they then put up to 225 Gonal F half way through as they were not responding initially - I got 29 eggs   and got OHSS which was very unpleasant indeed...

They have said that it was a mistake putting it up to 225 and also this was at Herts and Essex where they do not do blood tests during stimms, unlike The Lister who do moniter more carefully.

Try not to worry. they just need to moniter you really carefully x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Minkey,  I think they want to start me on 75 but seeing that you didn't initially respond on 150, 75 sounds too low! I suppose they can always increase though. Sorry to hear you got ohss, my sis ended up in hosp for 5 days with it when she did ivf so I know it can be really bad if not monitored properly (I don't think my sis was monitored enough either). I'm at the Lister too, so it's good to hear they keep a closer eye on you. I think I just need to stop worrying about everything   xx


----------

